# Romania's protected natural areas: mountains, karsts, wetlands and so on



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hășmaș Mountains​











Mihai-Ovidiu Baciu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iezer - Păpușa Mountains​











Sorin Deleanu​






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciucaș Mountains​












Alexandru Dumitru​







​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mehedinți Mountains​












Alin-Octavian Morușcă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bistrița Mountains​












Andrei Verdeanu​
​Click to enlarge





















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

View from Cozia National Park toward Buila - Vânturarița National Park​









The distance between the two mountains is ~20 km and is entirely a forest paradise, with many rivers and brooks flowing through interminable jungle.


Irina Cristian​






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Călimani Mountains​









Last photo are taken inside the limits of Călimani National Park


Adrian Borda​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Călimani National Park​

anoven







​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rodna National Park and Biosphere Reserve​












anoven​
















































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Suhard Mountains​











anoven​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

View from Postăvaru Massif toward Piatra Mare Massif​











Bogdan Ieney​Click to enlarge
​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Mare Massif​

View from Postăvaru Massif. Beyond the mountain, Ciucaș Mountains can be seen in the distance


Bogdan Ieney​Click to enlarge
​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi​











transylvaniantracker.blogspot.ro​



































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park - Padiș area​











Cristian Mititelu Răileanu​










































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Defile of Jiu National Park​









Photos by me 




















































































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vâlcan Mountains​












George Enescu​Click to enlarge
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat Mountains and National Park​









Including Buta Gorges


cheile-butii.ro​


































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Central Eastern Carpathians​

lifeursus.carnivoremari.ro








In the area of Vrancea, Covasna and Harghita counties live ~2300 bears, as well as thousands other large carnivores: lynxes and wolves. 


Lajos Berde​



































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

These movies were captured with cameras placed in forests, so the frame rate is low.


*Lynxes*

















*Bears*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mehedinți Mountains​











Emil Chelariu​

















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

River Suceava near Brodina​











DIA's Photography​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park​












[email protected] 1 2 3 4 5 6​
























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vrancei Mountains​











unmadrigal.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat Mountains seen from Land of Hațeg​









Click to enlarge
Dan Gabor​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Țâșna Gorges, Mehedinți Mountains​

Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park












Costel Vasilescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tătarului Gorges, Bucegi Mountains​











1 2​
















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Nera Gorges National Park​











Dark Clauds​






















































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rarău Mountains​












Tarquinius Vădeanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vrancei Mountains​











transylvaniantracker.blogspot.ro​
























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Șureanu Mountains around Costești Dacian Fortress​











Cătălin Soare​
























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Buila - Vânturarița National Park​











Cezar F​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vâlcan Mountains​













mugurel64.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș Mountains Natural Park​












Silviu Matei 1 2 3​





























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Silviu Matei 1 2 3 4​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bistrița Mountains​











Silviu Matei​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ponicova Cave - Iron Gates Natural Park​











Ionuț Nechita​




























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The Great Kazan - Iron Gates​


Enlarge
Mircea Vergheleț​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rodna National Park​











Enlarge
Adrian Vila​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi​












Ciprian Lolu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Latoriței Mountains​









Enlarge
Radu Antonescu​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iezer - Păpușa Mountains​











Cătălin Neacșu​




































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceahlău National Park​











Dumitru Stoica 1 2 3 4​







































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciucaș Mountains​









Click on images to enlarge
Felipe​















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Red Lake​










Bicaz Gorges and Red Lake are unbelievable wild and beautiful places


Gyilkos tó by norci, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vrancea Mountains​











Mădălina Melinte​





























































































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Oituz/ Ojtoz River and the road along the Pass​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates Natural Park - biggest river canyon in the world​













Iron Gates, Serbia by Laenne, on Flickr




Iron Gates, Serbia by Laenne, on Flickr





Iron Gates, Serbia by Laenne, on Flickr





Iron Gates, Serbia by Laenne, on Flickr




Iron Gates, Serbia by Laenne, on Flickr






Iron Gates, Serbia by Laenne, on Flickr




The first lock, Serbia by Laenne, on Flickr





Iron Gates, Serbia by Laenne, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bicaz - Békás Gorges​









Last photo: Gorges of Bicăjel, a tributary of Bicaz

Click on images to enlarge
Cătălin Crețu 1 2​














​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iron Gates - the Great Kazan





sailing on Danube by krokodilu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Călimani Mountains​









Last photo and video: Toplița thermal waterfall

NEMIRĂM​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bârzava River in Semenic Mountains​










Barzava by Stancioiu Alin, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Stânișoarei Mountains​











sorry_nellu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat Mountains​











Laurențiu Vasilescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Latorița Valley​








Latorița flows between Latoriței and Căpățânii Mountains


Laurențiu Vasilescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș​











Florin Neagu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bicaz Gorges​

Click on photos to enlarge
carclujuniv.org​





​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceahlău​

Click on photos to enlarge
carclujuniv.org​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park​









Pictures and movie shots taken by me on the road crossing the Mehedinți Mountains (coming from Obârșia Cloșani) and going down the Cerna Valley to Băile Herculane.

An area of amazing wilderness and tranquility, with Mediterranean vegetation and clima and dense forests



Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceahlău​


Iulian Băcăoanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park​

With a surface of 611 km², is Romania's largest national park. It protects the prehistorical forests in Mehedinți, Godeanu, Domogled and Cerna Mountains, situated along the Cerna Valley.

The climate and vegetation is typical Mediterranean. 


Together with the neighbour Retezat National Park and Țarcu Mountains, the area of DCVNP constitutes the last European Intact Forest Landscape, if are not taken in consideration the boreal regions (Russia and Scandinavia).




Intact Forest Landscape (IFL) is a term and concept developed by a group of environmental non-governmental organizations. Technically, an IFL is defined as a territory within today’s global extent of forest cover which contains forest and non-forest ecosystems minimally influenced by human economic activity, with an area of at least 500 km² and a minimal width of 10 km (measured as the diameter of a circle that is entirely inscribed within the boundaries of the territory. Areas with evidence of certain types of human influence are considered disturbed and consequently not eligible for inclusion in an IFL.





*Mehedinți Mountains - Obârșia Cloșani*. The village is actually outside the limits of the park

Mehedinți Mountains - Obârșia cloșani by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


*Mehedinți Mountains*

Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


*Cerna Valley*

Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Thank you MountMan! :cheers:
> Iezer - Păpușa Mountains​
> 
> 
> ...







PRIMEVAL said:


> Iezer - Păpușa​
> 
> Andrei Stancu​​







PRIMEVAL said:


> Iezer - Păpușa​
> 
> Gheorghe Herișanu​


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iezer - Păpușa​

Codrin Constantin​


----------



## alleks (Mar 20, 2011)

Absolut superbe majoritatea pozelor, iti apartin? Felicitari! Am dat subscribe topicului.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sunt și unele făcute de mine (cele din contul Flickr CARPATHIANLAND) dar cele mai multe sunt luate de pe Internet. Autorul și sursa sunt sub hartă în fiecare mesaj ("lipit" de prima fotografie).


Mulțumesc pentru aprecieri!


Căpățânii Mountains​










Marius Tudosie​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș​











Codrin Constantin​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceahlău​


















Cătălin Luca 1 2​



​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

From Baiului looking toward Bucegi​











Cătălin Luca​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

From Iezer - Păpușa toward the ridge of Piatra Craiului​

Classic view of Piatra Craiului at sunset



Adrian Gaz​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Baiului​


Adrian Gaz​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceahlău​

Adrian Gaz​
















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Semenic Mountains​









Near Gărâna



follow the light by old&timer, on Flickr




untitled by old&timer, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Timiș Valley​








Near Șag, Banat Plain


goats are the bosses by old&timer, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Defile of Olt​













b87ert


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Făgăraș




IMG_2012-08-30_14-22-34 by Moritz Petersen, on Flickr



IMG_2012-08-29_09-01-35 by Moritz Petersen, on Flickr




IMG_2012-08-28_13-24-52 by Moritz Petersen, on Flickr




IMG_2012-08-28_14-08-15 by Moritz Petersen, on Flickr




IMG_2012-08-31_16-35-41 by Moritz Petersen, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Comarnic Cave​










Situted in Anina Mountains, Semenic - Caraș Gorges National Park, it has a lenght of 5,229 m, monumental halls and an underground river.



cave by codin.g, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cerna Valley​










By me 


Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bârgău Mountains​

















Marian Poară​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat​


















bandarosie.ro/​
















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Near Dervent Monastery​











Gabriel Avramovici​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cetea Gorges, Trascău Mountains​











Canyoning by Adrian Rus, on Flickr




Canyoning by Adrian Rus, on Flickr




Canyoning by Adrian Rus, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Cetea Gorges, Trascău Mountains​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Buila - Vânturarița​













Elemer Felszegi​
















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Saint Ann Volcanic Lake​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Pișoaia Waterfall, Apuseni Mountains​










Situated in village Nemeșești


Untitled by [email protected]_V., on Flickr



Untitled by [email protected]_V., on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube around Isaccea​











Marius Dumitrel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iezer-Păpușa Mountains​









The lake is the Pecineagu Reservoir










Cristina Tudor​
































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat National Park​









Largest prehistorical forests of temperate and southern Europe

pilu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mraconia Bay - Iron Gates Natural Park​









Is a gulf of Danube connected with the river by a narrow strait. Decebalus statue stands and the entrance in the strait.



Adriana Popa​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rodna National Park​










Higher than clouds by ziggy frumosul, on Flickr



Facing south by ziggy frumosul, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat



Retezat National Park #2 by The LakeSide, on Flickr



Retezat National Park #4 by The LakeSide, on Flickr




Baby Owl. by The LakeSide, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat




Retezat National Park #9 by The LakeSide, on Flickr





Retezat National Park #10 by The LakeSide, on Flickr



Retezat National Park #13 by The LakeSide, on Flickr



Retezat National Park #6 by The LakeSide, on Flickr



Retezat National Park #12 by The LakeSide, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Defile of Mureș​











Ovidiu Șerban​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tarcău Mountains​











Ovidiu Șerban​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lake Blasova, Great Brăila Island​











smigun​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

River Someș​










Is the fifth largest river in Romania (after Mureș, Olt, Prut and Siret, or sixth if Danube is considered), with a lenght of 388 km and a drainage basin of 15015 km².


cddomsa​




























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi​



















Robert Gabriel Lupoiu​
































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceahlău​

















carclujuniv.org​
























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rarău​











Nicolae Iliu​

































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Postăvaru​










Ovidiu Anca​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș Mountains Natural Park​









1500 km².


If Danube Delta is a small "Amazonia" of Europe, Romanian Carpathians are a sort of _Alaska of Europe_, that is, a mountainous forested area filled with wild animals and intact nature. Europe's Last Wilderness.









lunguradu.blogspot.ro 1 2 3​












​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Râpa Roșie Geological Reserve near Sebeș​
> 
> 
> 
> ...















PRIMEVAL said:


> Prislop Pass between Maramureș and Bukovina​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Road between Suhardu Mic Massif and Hășmaș Mountains​










This is DN 12C (national road) between Gheorgheni - Harghita County and Bicaz - Neamț County, some km before Red Lake coming from Gheorgheni. After Red Lake, the road enters the Bicaz Gorges and passes into Moldavia.





1"]gjany​






[/URL]​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Craiului National Park​









Piatra Craiului limestone gorge by Brombags1, on Flickr




Piatra Craiului - visitor centre by Brombags1, on Flickr



Piatra Craiului landscape by Brombags1, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains​


Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park



NEF_0552 by Simay Zsolt, on Flickr




NEF_0466 by Simay Zsolt, on Flickr



NEF_0568 by Simay Zsolt, on Flickr



NEF_0582 by Simay Zsolt, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Romania carpathians front picture by One Foot Abroad, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park​


Including Red Lake


Lacu Rosu (Red Lake) & Bicaz Gorges #11 by The LakeSide, on Flickr




Lacu Rosu (Red Lake) & Bicaz Gorges #3 by The LakeSide, on Flickr




Lacu Rosu (Red Lake) & Bicaz Gorges #6 by The LakeSide, on Flickr




Lacu Rosu (Red Lake) & Bicaz Gorges #9 by The LakeSide, on Flickr



Lacu Rosu (Red Lake) & Bicaz Gorges #4 by The LakeSide, on Flickr



Lacu Rosu (Red Lake) & Bicaz Gorges #5 by The LakeSide, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park​
















Alexandru Gabriel​



















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Metaliferi Mountains​











Marian Poară​


















































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Măcin Mountains National Park​










Macin Mountains National Park in Romania -Michael R Appleton by UNDP in Europe and Central Asia, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Craiului​








Alexandru Pantilie​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Defile of Olt​















arno France​



​





nelutzu​​







Branislav Bajus​​




Paul Ion​













*Căciulata*


 Gyula Szegeti​​





*Câineni*

martianul2008​​





*Robești*








Remus Matache 1 2 3​




​

Dan Robescu​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mureș Floodplain Natural Park​









The park covers 171,66 km² and follows the Mureş River westward from the city of Arad to the Hungarian border. The park is a typical ecosystem for wetlands, with running and still waters, and is subjected to periodical floods (a flood every three years). The main purpose is to protect and preserve the habitats and landscape diversity from the region. The park has been designated a RAMSAR site, and under Natura 2000, the park was designated a SPA (Special Protection Area) for birds, and a SAC (Special Area of Conservation) for other species and habitats.


The park is a sister park with the Körös-Maros National Park, in Hungary. The two parks border each other and have created a cross-border protected area with a common management plan.



romeo38​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Simeria Dendrological Park​









Dan Movilă​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

View from Belioara - Muntele Mare Mountains toward Trascău Mountains​
















[/url] _MG_0092 by Simay Zsolt, on Flickr[/IMG]​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cașin Gorges, Vrancea Mountains​

















Minunile de Lângă Noi​















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park​










*Ponor Fortress*

Irek Jozwik​






​










*Stanciu Valley*

Lucian Hisu​


























*Vârciorog Waterfall*

locuridinromania.ro​














*Scărișoara Ice Cave*
alba24.ro​















*Coiba Mare Cave*

geozamfir.ro​















*Sighiștel Canyon*


Canyon by dorelchis, on Flickr​









*Lost World Plateau*

njtlok​






​










*Săritoarea Ieduțului Waterfall*

muntele - Ioan Munte​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tarcău Mountains​









Near Tazlăul Sărat Valley


Minunile de Lângă noi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

River in Bukovina​









Some tributary of Moldova River

www.mandel.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Moldova River in Bukovina​









Near Straja 


liodor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Suhard Mountains​










They're 35 km long and cover ~325 km²


anoven​






Alexandru Dumitru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube near Hinova, Mehedinți County​













Franz Schneider​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Turda Gorges, Cluj County​













sipci​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Corcoaia Gorges, Mehedinți Mountains​










Corcoaia is a tributary of Cerna, in Domogled-Cerna Valley National Park



Paul Ion​









Andrei Ionel​










Marian Poară​

















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bear Cave, Apuseni Nature Park​














SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Banat cu Nikon COOLPIX S9300 - 65 by Nikonisti, on Flickr



SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Banat cu Nikon COOLPIX S9300 - 75 by Nikonisti, on Flickr



SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Banat cu Nikon COOLPIX S9300 - 74 by Nikonisti, on Flickr



SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Banat cu Nikon COOLPIX S9300 - 72 by Nikonisti, on Flickr



SUNT Ghid de Calatorie in Banat cu Nikon COOLPIX S9300 - 73 by Nikonisti, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Somewhere in Transylvania



SUNT ghid de calatorie Ardeal Partea I 067 by Nikonisti, on Flickr



SUNT ghid de calatorie Ardeal Partea I 105 by Nikonisti, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi Nature Park​





















Bucegi Mountains are also a nature park, created to protect the incredible variety of flora (4500 species) and the rich fauna (3500 species, source), which together with other ranges in Romania and with Danube Delta make Romania the most biodiverse country in Europe, both by number of species and the density of animal life.


The counties with the biggest numbers of bears are Harghita (~1200 animals), Covasna (1000), Braşov (900), Argeş (600) and Mureş (500 (source)). The mountain villages in these counties are frequently (even daily for some periods) attacked by bears.


In Bucegi alone (which are in Prahova and Dâmbovița counties), although the most visited range in Romania, live probably around 100 bears on only 300 km², making it the area with the highest density in Romania and Europe (if not in the world).










Cătălin Crețu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park​

Misi Palotai​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sebeș Valley, Vlădeasa Mountains​









This is not Sebeș from Alba County but another river with the same name from Bihor.









Elemer Mezei​























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Râpa Roșie​












Elemer Mezei​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Duruitoarea Waterfall, Ceahlău National Park​










DusaML​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Meledic Salt Plateau​










BogdanGoim​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Gilău Mountains​


















Elemer Mezei​









​


----------



## Bob0by (Nov 2, 2012)

There is a path which crosses the river countless times and portions where there is no path.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Parâng Mountains​









Cârja Peak seen from Jiu Depression


ipetrescu2008​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cerna Valley​













Domogled-Cerna Valley National Park


beelge​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

View from Hășmaș Mountains toward Ceahlău Massif​










Bicaz Gorges-Hășmaș and Ceahlău national parks



beelge​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lake Razelm​











Castle Enisala in 3rd picture and ruins of ancient Argamum in 5th picture









Ștefan Constantin 1 2 3​







​


alex78tl​​


Lucian Onișcu1 2​



​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rodna National Park​















emaramures.ro​










sunday morning in the Rodna mountain by bogdan., on Flickr​




Monica Hjelmslund​


















Dionisie Nagy​

















mariusi​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș Mountains Natural Park​














maramures.ro​
























































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat Mountains​












Not all pictures are from the territory of the national park, those with a road and a dam are from outside the park


Facebook​











Azrael6191​










Seen from Parâng Mountains


Ovidiu N​​






Kevin Krause​​




zburdicica​









Ciprian Golban​









Balázs Orsolya​















Valea de Pești Reservoir is situated between Vâlcan and Retezat Mountains, in Câmpu lui Neag village.

Ovidiu N​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș County​













emaramures.ro 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8​



*Mara Valley* seen from Creasta Cocoșului peak, Gutâi Mountains














*La Groape Nature Reserve*














*Lăpuș Gorges*
















*Izvorul Alb Valley*, Lăpuș Mountains















*Vișeu Valley*


















*Vaser Valley*















*Iza Valley* at Vadu Izei














*Văratec Pond*, Gutâi Mountains


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Around Lake St. Ann​

















Mircea Bezergheanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Piatra Craiului​

















Mircea Bezergheanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Măcin National Park​

















Mircea Bezergheanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi Nature Park - geology​













Azrael6191 1 2​






















The Sphinx. by adrian.crapciu, on Flickr





Rising fog. by adrian.crapciu, on Flickr​





RudolfNagy​









Andrei Ionel​










Cristian Lee​










Andrei Voinescu​









transylvaniantracker.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi Nature Park - flora and hydrology​





Crina Stanciu​















Corina Drosino​
​









Alexandru Gabriel Tudor 1 2​























dodosu​
















Poiana Izvoarelor Trail by SylvanMists, on Flickr










Peaks & Forests by SylvanMists, on Flickr​








*Urlătoarea Waterfall*

Neli Dan​














transylvaniantracker.blogspot.ro​






​







Dan Udrea​










Azrael6191​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bucegi Nature Park - fauna​





Rudolf Nagy​















ilove-romania.com​














vice28​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Siriu Massif, Buzău Mountains​













Siriu Massif is part of the Buzău Mountains, which cover ~1,900 km² (source).



Siriu Massif could be the Montes Serrorum mentioned by Amianus Marcellinus as the place where the Goths retreated in 367 CE. The area of Buzău County is known for the many Gothic archaeological discoveries, including the Treasure of Pietroasele. 



Teodor Cardei​


Venerable fir tree (over 400 years old)



































Eagles' Lake


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rarău Mountains​












Sorin Untu​


----------



## Kazan'ex (May 17, 2006)

Wonderful.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you! 


Ceahlău National Park​











Sorin Untu 1 2 3​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Beștepe, Tulcea County​










The Beștepe hills (in Turkish Beștepe measn five hills) seen from Sfântu Gheorghe branch of Danube. The hills have benweet 171 and 243 m.

A massive 5th century BCE Dacian fortress with well preserved earth walls is here.



Compactforever​​


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

:applause::applause::applause::cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you aarhusforever! :cheers:


Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park​














isimion.blogspot.ro 1 2​


































































pozele-lui-vlaho.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park​



Cătălin Crețu​














fulg_de_nea​​







Alexandru Guriță​
















Losy​​














*Bicăjel Gorges*. Bicăjel ("Little Bicaz") is a tributary of Bicaz

Dumitru Stoica​
















*Red Lake*

Alexandru Guriță​











mm​











gjany​















Romania i Bulgària 2012 by jordillar_fotos, on Flickr









Romania i Bulgària 2012 by jordillar_fotos, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Borsec / Borszék / Bad Borseck​











A spa resort town (population 2,864) at an altitude of 900 m, situated between the mountain ranges Giurgeu, Bistrița and Călimani.


Alexandru Paraschiv​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park​











This is the road from Obârșia Cloșani to Băile Herculane, crossing the Mehedinți Mountains and then passing through Cerna Valley


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Harghita / Hargita County​

















The hills and the mountains by Zumike, on Flickr​











*Ciuc / Csíki Mountains*

Hetei Gabor​​











*Upper Mureș / Maros River*

Attila Adorjáni​

















*Târnava Mică / Kis-Küküllő River in Bucin Pass*

pozele-lui-vlaho.blogspot.ro​​









*Uz / Úz Valley*

aleea13​















*700 years old fraxinus in Inlăceni / Énlaka*

Hancur​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ciucaș Mountains​














ancahm.blogspot.ro​








Alexandru Dumitru​























Untitled by Ciprian Andrei, on Flickr​





ipetrescu2008​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Ceahlău National Park​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Siriu Massif, Buzău Mountains​













Marius Răzvan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains​













Detailed maps of 22 mountain ranges in Romania, including Hășmaș​





Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park



Sorin Untu​



























































































































































































Alexandru Guriță​​






beelge​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Semenic Mountains​













They cover	1180 km² and the maximum height is 1,410 m. Part of them is included in Semenic - Caraș Gorges National Park (356 km²).

Is a karstic area, with many caves with precious formations (only in Caraș Gorges are 500 caves), gorges,sinkholes etc.






An extraordinary flora lushness and variety grows here (over 1,086 plant species), many of them of Submediterranean character. 


Also, the largest primeval forests of temperate Europe, including the largest primeval beech forest on continent: 50 km². The beeches here reach 50 m in height (source).





Like the Țarcu Mountains, the Semenic are known for the heavy snowfalls lasting many months. Here are recorded in most years the thickest snow cover in Romania.





IMG_5952 by andreig40, on Flickr




IMG_5931 by andreig40, on Flickr



IMG_5902 by andreig40, on Flickr




DSCN0098 by andreig40, on Flickr




IMG_5813 by andreig40, on Flickr




Spre Semenic 1 by My photo ... 2010, on Flickr



Spre Semenic by My photo ... 2010, on Flickr



Imbinare de Toamna cu Iarna by My photo ... 2010, on Flickr




Semenic by Cosmin Bălțoi, on Flickr



Semenic by Cosmin Bălțoi, on Flickr



Semenic by Cosmin Bălțoi, on Flickr



Semenic by dredea, on Flickr



Peisaj by dredea, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.

_*...continuing*_



Semenic Mountains​


Traian G. 1 2 3​






































Alexandra Balaci​



































Dan Radu Mozoru













Ela_edy​













Văliug Reservoir
Roxana Ion​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat NP​















Adrian Cheregi 1 2​









































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Tarcău / Tarkő Mountains​













1810 km², 1663 m high



atitudineamea.wordpress.com​













Wikipedia​























































Sebastian Popa​











































Edith Blenesi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bei River​












Nera Gorges-Beușnița NP


Neli Dan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceahlău​














Paul Pătrățanu​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cave on Cerna Valley​












Domogled-Cerna Valley NP


Roxana Ion​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rodna National Park​

















Izsák Előd​

























































































​









Wild horses


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rodna National Park​



Etelka Remete​







































​










*Horses' Waterfall*, tallest in Romania - 90 m





















György Maier​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rodna National Park​




The Rodna Mountains have one of the longest continuous ridges in Romania, with over 50 km from west to east. The two highest points are Pietrosul Rodnei and Ineu peaks, with 2,303 and 2,279 meters respectively.

The mountains are most suited for hiking in summer and skiing in winter, and are especially famous for having snow late into the summer months (skiing is possible well into June, sometimes even July).



The entire Rodna Mountain is included in the Rodna National Park and Biosphere Reserve. This is a 567 km² reservation in Eastern Carpathians with brown bears, lynx, gray wolves, black capercaillies and eagles.




Marian Poară​






















































































Sorin Untu​














Călin Gabor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rodna National Park​




Adrian Petrișor​













Anca Stoica​
















Bogdan Lucaci​
















IMG_8994s by tomikaro, on Flickr​






Old postcard

DaoiCarpates​














Zsolt Kiss​






























unjurnaldecalatorii.blogspot.ro​



































K. Csaba​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Călimani / Kelemen Mountains​















turautak.hu​








































Kelemen havasok by ronairiki, on Flickr​









transilvania-mures.ro​

















Cseke Csíkszéki​








































Albert Gavrilă​







































Colibița Reservoir


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iezerele Latoriței (Latorița's Lakes) Reserve​












Situated on Latorița Valley, between Latoriței and Căpățânii mountains.




There are several waterfalls and lakes


Claudiu Pleșcan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vrancea Mountains - land of the bears, home of the deers​














2100 km² of wilderness inhabited by the healthiest bear population in Europe (~350 bears)


Gelu Grigorescu​













































Szabolcs Boloni​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Apuseni Nature Park​






















*Pietrele Albe* rocks

Alexandru Manea​​













*Coiba Mare, Drăcoaia and Cetățile Ponorului caves*

Corneliu Coman 1 2 3​













​
















*Scărișoara Cave*

Ank Suba​






​














*Boga Valley*

njtlok​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cozia National Park​












Why go to tropical countries when you have similar jungle in Europe with better climate (no humidity and no biting insects), finer scents and air, more coloured alpine flowers?


Cozia is one of the Romanian national parks with sub-Mediterranean climate, dense virgin forests, extraordinary flora richness and breathtaking landscapes, together with Buila-Vânturarița, Domogled-Cerna Valley, Nera Gorges-Beușnița, Semenic-Caraș Gorges and Iron Gates.



Florin Mija​






















































































































Mugurel Moțea​















denis-mountaintravel.blogspot.ro​





































albinutzathc.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iezer-Păpușa Mountains​
















40 km long, 500 km² in surface, 2,469 m maximum height. Situated between Făgăraș and Bucegi Mountains





Vasile Cristescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rarău Mountains​

















Vasile Cristescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Poiana Ruscă Mountains​














They cover 2,640 km² (probably the biggest mountain group in Romania, by surface) and maximum height is 1,374 m. They're rich in gold, silver, uranium and other metals. The village Nădrag, a former mining town, was created in the heart of Poiana Ruscă for exploitation of iron, lead and zinc.




The area is one of the most isolated and time-forgotten in Romania.




Narciss Popa​










andreidf​






​







Daniel Sima​



















*Nădrag*

Răzvan Ciprian Popovici 1 2​

























colinx1723​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Siriu Massif, Buzău Mountains​









​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bistriței Mountains​


















1200 km², maximum height 1859 m



Traian Gabriel Popescu​




























Cristian Fătu​













Marian Gheorghiu​
































allturism.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube between Giurgiu and Brăila​















Amazing floodplain forests and other kind of wetland landscapes along the biggest watercourse of Europe


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vâlcan Mountains​




















Alin-Octavian Morușcă 1 2 3 4 5 6​












































































The virgin forests of Jiu Defile National Park (111 km²). River Jiu flows here between Vâlcan and Parâng Mountains


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

River Cerna​

















Alin-Octavian Morușcă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Source of River Bistrița, Rodna National Park​












River Bistrița has its source in Iezerul Bistriței Lake, in Rodnei Mountains.




anoven​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lake Știol - source of River Bistrița, Rodna National Park​
















River Bistrița has its source in Lake Știol (also called Lake Iezerul Bistriței), situated at 1649 m in Rodnei Mountains.



anoven​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Narcissus Glade, Rodna National Park


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Leaota and Bucegi Mountains​

















*Leaota Mountains* - 240 km², 2133 m maximum height


muscelpedia.ro​















Sorin Untu​



















































































​









Bucșa Saddle, connecting Leaota and Bucegi


















*Bucegi Mountains* - 300 km², 2505 m maximum height


Sorin Untu​


















*Urlătoarea Waterfall*, situated in forest close to Bușteni

Cezar Dobre​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Parâng Mountains​




















Alin-Octavian Morușcă 1 2 3 4 5 6 7​











































































































*Jiu Defile*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Retezat National Park​





















László Dénes​​









Iosif Chiran 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Anina's Mountains, Banat​


















They cover 770 km² and maximum height is 1160 m.

Parts of them are protected inside Nera Gorges-Beușnița and Semenic-Caraș gorges national parks.



In Banat mountains (Anina, Almăj, Locvei, Cerna, Mehedinți mountains) is the second karst area in Romania, with thousands of caves, gorges and other interesting geological phenomena.

Iosif Chiran 1 2 3​











































































































































































​













Adrian Cheregi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rarău Mountains​




















Tarquinius Vădeanu​















unjurnaldecalatorii.blogspot.ro 1 2​
































































































































Nicolae Iliu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Iezer - Păpușa Mountains​



















sandborn-aaaaa.blogspot.ro​
















































Alexandru Manea 1 2​


































ANA_BANANA​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceahlău National Park​

















Liviu Plopu​

















Horațio Chețan​













fulg_de_nea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Ceahlău National Park​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Perșani / Geisterwald / Persányi Mountains​

















1000 km², 1641 m maximum height



muntiipersani.ro​




































































Nelu Bodean​
















gabitzu bc​






















*Vârghiș / Vargyas Gorges*

Iakob Csaba​

































Jenő Csupor​


































Alexandra Ghiță​


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you for the effort of finding all these pics.

I should really go again to the mountains, Constanta's kinda drab sometimes :lol:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Thank you for the effort of finding all these pics.
> 
> I should really go again to the mountains, Constanta's kinda drab sometimes :lol:



:cheers:



Cozia National Park​



















naturapasiune.blogspot.ro​














Cătălina Anca​


































Ion Lera​














Ionuț Popescu​




























darkclauds.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

St. Ann volcanic Lake and Balvanyos Spa​




















ghidulbacaului.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș Mountains Natural Park​
















1,500 km² 




VISEU DE SUS - VALEA REA - VF. ZANOAGA http://viseudesus.weebly.com by daniel_andreica, on Flickr






VISEU DE SUS - VALEA REA - VF. ZANOAGA http://viseudesus.weebly.com by daniel_andreica, on Flickr​





Anton Bacea​










































thegreenbeangrapewhereilive.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Trescovăț Massif, Almăjului Mountains​
















Almăjului Mountains cover ~1,000 km². Part of them is protected inside Iron Gates Nature Park (1115 km²), a vaste wilderness streching on the 135 km long canyon of Danube, without roads (excepting the one along the Danube) and only few small villages on river's banks.


Trescovăț is a 755 m high massif of volcanic origin in the southern part of the range.




Iosif Chiran​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Protected areas in Banat​




























Iron Gates Nature Park - 1115 km²​



camena.ro​




























VladimirNSSerbia 1 2​




























gelly​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Protected areas in Banat - Țarcu Mountains Natura 2000 site - 588 km²​




Dumitru Alexandru​


























Iancu Marius​


























Ioana Vida​















Andrei Ionel​




















mmeila​






















Ovi TM​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Protected areas in Banat - Domogled-Cerna Valley National Park - 611 km²​





carpath.wordpress.com​










































Marin Marian​



















nelutzu 1 2​






























Iosif Chiran​

















































Peti Szabad​



























Mihai Ionașcu​














Alin Tănase​


























































Balasz Csaba​

























*Iovan Reservoir*

Ov A​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Protected areas in Banat - Semenic-Caraș Gorges - 356 km²​



Eugen Andrei​















































Dan Caba​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Protected areas in Banat - Nera Gorges-Beușnița - 308 km²​




Asociația de Turism și Ecologie Dianthus Mediaș​







































































































































chaoshengzhe 1 2​





















​








Láďa Kraus​















Péter Veres​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Buila Vânturarița National Park​

















Buila Vânturarița is a 14 km long massif in Căpățânii Mountains. It's the youngest (2994) and smallest (41 km²) national park in Romania. It resembles Piatra Craiului - a limestone ridge rising above virgin forests (here stretching to 'infinite'), with very rich flora and fauna.


Las photo: hermitage Pătrunsa situated in a glade at the foot of the ridge, surrounded by kilometers of forested wilderness, far away from any human settlement.

pentruprieteniimei.blogspot.ro 1 2​
​











​​








​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Olt River seen from Căpățănii Mountains​




The 47 km long defile of the river, here between the Căpățânii (Skull's) Mountains (~900 km², 2130 m high) and Cozia Massif National Park (171 km², 1666 m high).





pentruprieteniimei.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Storm in Postăvaru Massif​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great updates...:cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Măcin Mountains and National Park​



















ILG_20100613_04775 by ilg-ul, on Flickr












ILG_20100613_04804 by ilg-ul, on Flickr










ILG_20100613_04887 by ilg-ul, on Flickr









ILG_20100613_04836 by ilg-ul, on Flickr








ILG_20100613_04812 by ilg-ul, on Flickr










ILG_20100613_04798 by ilg-ul, on Flickr
​


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Beautiful country!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

SimsPlanet2 said:


> Beautiful country!


Thank you!




Small Pond of Brăila Natural Park​






















Ramsar
Is a wetland of international importance (Ramsar site). It is the last vestige remained under natural conditions of floods on the Lower Danube, after draining the former Inland Deltas (Brăila Pond and Ialomița Pond), which preserves in the present complex aquatic and terrestrial ecosistemes in a state close to the initial one.


The protected area is 245 km². Is Romania's second largest wetland, after Danube Delta.


The park covers the waters of Danube's main branch (Cremenea or Dunărea Nouă, between the cities Hârșova and Brăila) and seven islands on this branch, among which Small Island of Brăila is the biggest.


Each of the seven islands is a distinct geo-morphological entity with meadow as a microrelief distributed on a altitude amplitude of 6 m from the top of hill to the bottom of the lake. This variation in altitude determine a variety of terrestrial and aquatic habitats characteristic for each island. 





















ILG_20100615_05089 by ilg-ul, on Flickr







ILG_20100615_05179 by ilg-ul, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

WOW NATURE NICE ROMANIA


----------



## altachlo87 (Dec 18, 2005)

Romania is just too beautiful!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

gabo79 said:


> WOW NATURE NICE ROMANIA





altachlo87 said:


> Romania is just too beautiful!


Thank you! :cheers2:







Piatra Craiului National Park​



















ILG_20121230_00333 by ilg-ul, on Flickr










DS_20121231_00002 Piatra Craiului din Măgura by serdiana, on Flickr







piatra craiului - nordica 073 by catalin.serban, on Flickr







piatra craiului - nordica 055 by catalin.serban, on Flickr












piatra craiului - nordica 012 by catalin.serban, on Flickr






DS_20130103_00191 by serdiana, on Flickr










DS_20121231_00052 Peştera by serdiana, on Flickr








DS_20121229_00064 Culmea Măgura by serdiana, on Flickr









ILG_20121230_00324 by ilg-ul, on Flickr









ILG_20121231_00370 by ilg-ul, on Flickr












ILG_20121230_00334 by ilg-ul, on Flickr










At Magura Village by Mihai Sebastian Manole, on Flickr​


----------



## ANOVEN (Jun 12, 2013)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Cozia National Park​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aceaasta poza imi apartine si a fost publicata pentru prima data aici

http://www.comunitatefoto.ro/fotografii/fotografii-peisaje/la-poarta-de-piatra87576/


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

ANOVEN said:


> Aceaasta poza imi apartine si a fost publicata pentru prima data aici
> 
> http://www.comunitatefoto.ro/fotografii/fotografii-peisaje/la-poarta-de-piatra87576/



Numele dvs. este menționat (e drept, mic), ca și linkul deasupra fotografiei, în dreapta.

Dacă doriți, o șterg sau cum procedez cum spuneți.


----------



## Žemėpatis (Sep 16, 2013)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Bicaz gorges - Hășmaș National Park​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a nature! :happy:
Lithuanians are sad, that no mountains in their country. hno:
Could you please send one mountain to Lithuania? Would be a nice present. 
We would put it somewhere near Vilnius, from the Eastern side of the city limits, near Mickūnai and Lavoriškės village. :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Žemėpatis;107235790 said:


> What a nature! :happy:
> Lithuanians are sad, that no mountains in their country. hno:
> Could you please send one mountain to Lithuania? Would be a nice present.
> We would put it somewhere near Vilnius, from the Eastern side of the city limits, near Mickūnai and Lavoriškės village. :cheers:


Thank you for comment! If you consider Romanian mountains pleasantful, you can move here. Nature is the only thing for which I would emigrate too.


----------



## Daniel//21 (Jul 4, 2015)

Salina Ocnele Mari De Sarbatori 122021


----------

